# Breakfast Sandwich Maker



## Linda0818 (May 10, 2019)

Can you do ANYTHING else with this thing besides making homemade Egg McMuffin's? 

Do you have one? What do you use yours for?


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2019)

I think that's pretty much a "one hit wonder machine" Linda. 


I really like breakfast sandwiches though and make them often. 
Jimmy Dean sells pretty good frozen ones too.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 10, 2019)

Actually, I've used it several times. Because it really does make a super yummy breakfast sandwich. But that's the only thing I've ever used it for and was wondering if anyone has made anything different in the thing besides your standard breakfast sandwich with egg and/or cheese and/or ham/sausage, etc.


----------



## Janet H (May 13, 2019)

Here's a link the the cook book they have: https://www.hamiltonbeach.com/media/e-books/bsm_recipe_ebook_010716.pdf

Grilled cheese looks good.  I think you could also make quesadillas...

Not in that cook book but a suggestion: use burger buns wrong side out to make grilled cheese sandwiches - perfect size


----------



## Linda0818 (May 13, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Here's a link the the cook book they have: https://www.hamiltonbeach.com/media/e-books/bsm_recipe_ebook_010716.pdf
> 
> *Grilled cheese looks good.  I think you could also make quesadillas...*
> 
> Not in that cook book but a suggestion: use burger buns wrong side out to make grilled cheese sandwiches - perfect size



That would be one tiny quesadilla


----------



## Janet H (May 13, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> That would be one tiny quesadilla



I agree- but the good news is that they have a model out that makes TWO at once 

https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-25490A-Breakfast-Sandwich/dp/B00N3L2DMG


----------



## Linda0818 (May 13, 2019)

Janet H said:


> I agree- but the good news is that they have a model out that makes TWO at once
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-25490A-Breakfast-Sandwich/dp/B00N3L2DMG



I barely use the single one I have now, so I doubt I'd spend money on a double.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2019)

Unfortunately for me, I seldom eat a fully balanced meal. The only thing I can think up to cook would be a favorite habit of mine to eat. A bowl of veggies or even French Fries. I keep telling myself that potatoes are a vegetable. 

Right now I have a couple of beef slices from the Deli Dept. in the fridge and could make a quick gravy on the stove to go with it. On or two beef slices on one side only. 

No, I am afraid a "*one purpose* appliance is not for me. But all those suggestions are tempting. We go through a lot of English muffins in this house.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 14, 2019)

Potatoes *are* a vegetable. Not the leafy green or brightly colored kind, but still...

However, eating them in the form of a potato chip or a french fry is not optimal.


----------



## jennyema (May 14, 2019)

How do you toast the English muffin on the cut side?


----------



## Linda0818 (May 14, 2019)

jennyema said:


> How do you toast the English muffin on the cut side?



In the sandwich maker, it doesn't toast the cut side. But once you put everything into the maker and let it cook for about 5 minutes, you end up with a toasty breakfast sammie. It actually does a really good job. I just don't use it much.


----------



## jennyema (May 14, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> In the sandwich maker, it doesn't toast the cut side. But once you put everything into the maker and let it cook for about 5 minutes, you end up with a toasty breakfast sammie. It actually does a really good job. I just don't use it much.




I need the cut side toasted


----------



## Linda0818 (May 14, 2019)

jennyema said:


> I need the cut side toasted



Hmmm, well... I suppose you could toast the muffin in a regular toaster before putting it in the sandwich maker. But honestly, once the sandwich is made, you're not going to be able to tell the difference anyway.


----------



## Addie (May 16, 2019)

jennyema said:


> I need the cut side toasted



Yeah. Toasted to me is "toasted on both sides."


----------



## Linda0818 (May 16, 2019)

This isn't a toaster. It's a sandwich maker.


----------



## gadzooks (May 18, 2019)

I can do this with my old waffle maker. Reverse the plates to the smooth side and put an egg and a slice of Taylor pig in there along with a sliced muffin. Assemble it and good to go.


----------



## tenspeed (May 18, 2019)

gadzooks said:


> I can do this with my old waffle maker. Reverse the plates to the smooth side and put an egg and a slice of *Taylor pig* in there along with a sliced muffin. Assemble it and good to go.


This might bring Buckytom back into the discussion.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2019)

I too miss his also. Come back buckytom. We miss you.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 18, 2019)

gadzooks said:


> I can do this with my old waffle maker. Reverse the plates to the smooth side and put an egg and a slice of Taylor pig in there along with a sliced muffin. Assemble it and good to go.



A panini grill works good, too.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> A panini grill works good, too.


Or a cast iron skillet with another skillet or something to press it down.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 18, 2019)

tenspeed said:


> This might bring Buckytom back into the discussion.


And here I've been thinking that there have been far fewer in-thread arguments since he hasn't been coming around... :


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2019)

Or you can make breakfast sandwiches with just a skillet and a toaster. Whata concept.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 18, 2019)

So many possibilities, lol.


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Or you can make breakfast sandwiches with just a skillet and a toaster. Whata concept.



I will always go for the least expensive way. Too many other things in life I prefer to spend my money on. BTW, I would even skip the toaster. Since I am going to be dirtying the skillet, I may as well use it as the toaster also. Why use the electricity and run up the bill. I would have already heated up the skillet. Put the residual heat to use.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 19, 2019)

Addie said:


> I will always go for the least expensive way. Too many other things in life I prefer to spend my money on. BTW, I would even skip the toaster. Since I am going to be dirtying the skillet, I may as well use it as the toaster also. Why use the electricity and run up the bill. I would have already heated up the skillet. Put the residual heat to use.



Luckily I didn't spend money on it, as it was gifted to me.

Secondly, I doubt using the toaster is going to run up your electric bill


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Luckily I didn't spend money on it, as it was gifted to me.
> 
> Secondly, I doubt using the toaster is going to run up your electric bill



If it plugs into a socket up here, it runs up your electric bill. Our electric companies are fueled by oil and every drop of it has to be brought in on huge oil tankers. Getting it up Chelsea Creek takes a lot of work and money.


----------



## tenspeed (May 19, 2019)

Addie said:


> If it plugs into a socket up here, it runs up your electric bill. Our electric companies are fueled by oil and every drop of it has to be brought in on huge oil tankers. Getting it up Chelsea Creek takes a lot of work and money.


You are way off.  Only about 1% of electricity in New England is generated with oil.


https://www.iso-ne.com/about/key-stats/resource-mix/


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2019)

Addie said:


> I will always go for the least expensive way. Too many other things in life I prefer to spend my money on. BTW, I would even skip the toaster. Since I am going to be dirtying the skillet, I may as well use it as the toaster also. *Why use the electricity and run up the bill*. I would have already heated up the skillet. Put the residual heat to use.



Um, Addie. You live in subsidized housing. You don't have an electric bill, as you like to remind us when you turn up the heat and open your big windows during the winter.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 20, 2019)

And even still... it's a toaster. A very small appliance. It's used for possibly 2-3 minutes. It's going to barely put a dent in any cost. But... apparently that point is moot.


----------



## gadzooks (May 20, 2019)

Bottom line, if the breakfast sandwich maker does its job and is fun to use enjoy!


----------

